# Las Vegas Herf 04-NOV



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Myself and a few other BOTLs will be in Vegas for this week and have already spoken about getting together Tuesday night 04-NOV at Casa Fuente.

I figured we may as well get some others involved so........
Anyone coming out early for the Big Smoke.... 
Anyone out for Auto Industry Week....
Anyone in Vegas for any Reason.....

Let's go people!

Current list should be something like this:

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Texan in Mexico
3) ScottishSmoker


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I am very much looking forward to this.

I don't have my meetings schedule yet but I am sure I will be there for the Herf!

Travis


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

People will start arriving for the Big Smoke a couple of days later than this - if you have the option to postpone a day or two 

(I'm getting in Wed afternoon)


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> People will start arriving for the Big Smoke a couple of days later than this - if you have the option to postpone a day or two
> 
> (I'm getting in Wed afternoon)


Fantastic! Maybe we'll herf Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday!

Keep in touch and we'll figger somethin out!
I know that I'll be ready for drinks and a cigar every night after 6PM!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Note: Nov. 4th is also Election Day (Presidential, etc.). I don't know if that means anything or not for the Herf, but it may. Just a heads-up!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Voting before I hop on the plane Tuesday morning!:tu 
You gonna swing in to town Johnny?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Voting before I hop on the plane Tuesday morning!:tu
> You gonna swing in to town Johnny?


I'll definitely try to get to the Herf. A lot depends on how my wife is doing at the time, as she has some on going medical issues. I'd really love to stop by and meet all that show up. Once you set a definite date, I'll start to plan around it! I'm only a 30 minute drive from Caesar's.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

As of right this minute, I can guarantee my appearance...I bet the other members of the LV Crew will also be making the same appearances....Although, I do have a big deal thing I must attend to that Friday...The New James Bond movie comes out!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will try to make it, not sure of any plans then. And of course weekdays suck for me. Sammy will have a hard time getting into some of the places (its an age thing)


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Is Casa Fuente in Caesar's? I will be there for vacation, leaving Thursday. I can't guarantee that I can make it. I will have to see if I can drag the wife along. Wouldn't be nice to leave her alone. HMMMMM.....honey, here's some money for the slots, I'm going to go play poker for a while!!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Sagellih said:


> Is Casa Fuente in Caesar's? I will be there for vacation, leaving Thursday. I can't guarantee that I can make it. I will have to see if I can drag the wife along. Wouldn't be nice to leave her alone. HMMMMM.....honey, here's some money for the slots, I'm going to go play poker for a while!!


It's in the mall attached to Ceasar's

here is the malls website http://www.simon.com/mall/directory.aspx?ID=224#


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump.
I'm now arriving on 02-NOV!:chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump bump bump


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll bump this one again... I'm less than a wek out.
Come on Vegas, lets get a herf or two going.

I'm thinking one on Sunday and one on Tuesday.

PM me if you have any ideas or just to touch base.

Tim


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump Again! Leaving tomorrow!

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Will be in Vegas this Thursday till Sunday for NACE and SEMA. Have fun at the Big Smoke and remember to go hungry and thirsty. :al Great food and drinks! :ss :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

reflex said:


> Will be in Vegas this Thursday till Sunday for NACE and SEMA. Have fun at the Big Smoke and remember to go hungry and thirsty. :al Great food and drinks! :ss :tu


Wierd, that's why I'm gonna be there..... AAPEX and SEMA. SEMA ends on Thursday 06 Nov., right? What day are you showing up?
Tomorrow thru Friday. No big smoke for me. :hn

I wish I could.


----------

